# 3-Hour Shifts, normal?



## gimmeabreak (Feb 17, 2020)

I've been at Target for nearly six months (I work mornings in GM, part-time) and for the second time, they've scheduled me more days than usual but every shift is three hours.  I just came off of a six-day, eighteen-hour week days ago.  Checked online just now and they have me working five days next week, for a total of fifteen hours. 

Last time, I was asked to stay longer on the first day of the week, and my TL said "When you're scheduled for a three hour shift, you can kind of assume..."  But then, they didn't ask me to stay later for the rest of the week.

My ETL also keeps promising more hours "soon" without any follow-through.

Is this normal?  I sort of feel like they're taking advantage of me, to be honest.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Feb 17, 2020)

This is normal at my store. 
They will take advantage of TMs. What ever it takes they will do it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2020)

Common event.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 17, 2020)

gimmeabreak said:


> I sort of feel like they're taking advantage of me, to be honest



They are, get used to it.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 17, 2020)

i yelled at my etl hr about it

elec was getting a lot of call outs for 3 hr shifts 

so we still get like 17-20 hours but now theyre 6-7 hour shifts with a 4 sprinkled in so we deal


----------



## rd123 (Feb 17, 2020)

But i thought you must be scheduled for atleast 4 hrs/day. Or is it per week??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2020)

rd123 said:


> But i thought you must be scheduled for atleast 4 hrs/day. Or is it per week??


Not anymore.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Feb 17, 2020)

3 hours is the minimum. I can verify.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 17, 2020)

Not normal at my store. I've never seen anyone, or been scheduled, for less than 4 hours in GM. There'd really be no point to bring someone in for that short a shift. You can barely get anything done in 4 hours, how would you get anything accomplished in 3?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Not normal at my store. I've never seen anyone, or been scheduled, for less than 4 hours in GM. There'd really be no point to bring someone in for that short a shift. You can barely get anything done in 4 hours, how would you get anything accomplished in 3?


My store does it


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 17, 2020)

The standard, non-8-hour shift at my store is 5 hours. Or 4:45 for minors at night. It can vary, obviously, and my store is fond of trimming an hour off of your normal days when hours are tight. All my shifts were 4 hours this week, but back to 5 next week.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 17, 2020)

It's four hours at my store. I think it varies by state, depending on their labor laws. 

Mercantile Trade (CT Reg. 31-62-D2(d))

Mercantile trade employers, which includes retail establishments, must pay employees for a minimum of four (4) hours at their regular rate regardless of the number of hours actually worked if the employees are required by or received permission from the employer to show up or report to work. In instances where an employee is regularly scheduled for less than four (4) per shift, the employer and employee may agree in writing that the employer will not be paid reporting pay, provided that the employer pay the employee at least twice the standard minimum wage and Connecticut’s Department of Labor approves the agreement.


----------



## Aredhel (Feb 17, 2020)

Three hour shifts?  Fifteen hours a week? Why does anyone work for Target anymore?


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Feb 18, 2020)

My store has been giving a lot of 4 hour shifts this past month.   This week they just started 3 hour shifts.  It was mostly for those unloading truck.   It's a freaking joke.  I'm in NJ, a high cost of living state.   I don't know how anyone survives on these hours.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 18, 2020)

If our compliance percentage doesn’t improve the only option is 4 hour shifts for all.


----------



## RedcardReba (Feb 18, 2020)

One sly way to stop this is call out.  It didn't take HR much time to figure out folks weren't going to drive too far for 3 hours.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 18, 2020)

Some of the TMs at my store have been getting only 3-hour shifts since early January.  Not sure what the criteria are for who gets scheduled for such a short shift.  Seems like most of us get at least 4.


----------



## AmICrazy (Mar 11, 2020)

gimmeabreak said:


> I've been at Target for nearly six months (I work mornings in GM, part-time) and for the second time, they've scheduled me more days than usual but every shift is three hours.  I just came off of a six-day, eighteen-hour week days ago.  Checked online just now and they have me working five days next week, for a total of fifteen hours.
> 
> Last time, I was asked to stay longer on the first day of the week, and my TL said "When you're scheduled for a three hour shift, you can kind of assume..."  But then, they didn't ask me to stay later for the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


Every time I visit this website and see posts like this makes me even happier to be away from Target than just a day ago. Also really like that the union contract detects these things. My contract states that I must be scheduled for a least 4 hours for each shift and if not the company still has to pay me for 4 hours. Our poor courtesy clerks, however, can be scheduled for as little as 2 hours. I heard that has to do with many of them being in school and this helps the company to schedule the minimum 20 hours per week required by the union contract.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 11, 2020)

Sad to see what this shitty company will do save money. This is why stores look so craptastic.


----------



## QUINTISON (Mar 15, 2020)

Having been with target 23 years and some change and even getting over 1000 red cards in a year I've seen my hours fall from 40 -20 ish or less a week in recent years,even though I've got preexisting conditions/driving restrictions can't drive at night!
the more hours I get the more chances of getting a red card i have and I'm even helping everyone with the new touchscreen  everything register.
experience should be valued because those who have been with target 5-10-15-20+ years should have more to offer than a college or high school kid who will not even be bothered to let you know before they get a new job.


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 16, 2020)

QUINTISON said:


> Having been with target 23 years and some change and even getting over 1000 red cards in a year I've seen my hours fall from 40 -20 ish or less a week in recent years,even though I've got preexisting conditions/driving restrictions can't drive at night! the more hours I get the more chances of getting a red card i have and I'm even helping everyone with the new touchscreen  everything register._ experience should be valued because those who have been with target 5-10-15-20+ years should have more to offer than a college or high school kid who will not even be bothered to let you know before they get a new job_.


  I feel for you.  Your belief about the value of experience is true at some companies. Not really sure about Target.


----------

